# King of the mountain



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, have you ever bothered to tell him he's a dog, and not a small, furry people?


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2018)

Lovely shot, pity about the lead.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot, pity about the lead.....



Yeah I debated cloning it out but wasn’t in the mood for detail work.  Maybe later.   I couldn’t take it off him since he was a bit too eager to get to the lake!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2018)

Cute. Didn't notice the leash


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you ever bothered to tell him he's a dog, and not a small, furry people?



He has absolutely no idea that he’s a dog. 


 



jcdeboever said:


> Cute. Didn't notice the leash



Thanks!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2018)

What a great tail.  (Maggie would love to show him mud.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> What a great tail.  (Maggie would love to show him mud.)



He jumps over puddles, not into them!  He does like to dig by the water at the beach so he can get pretty muddy there - not Maggie level of muddy though lol.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad this thread popped up again.  I meant to come back and post the photo with the leash removed.  @Jeff15


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2018)

Much better.


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2018)

He looks more regal without the leash!  What a character he must be.  I love that picture of him at the card table.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2018)

I have this suspicion that Princess is getting paw signals, under the table, on which cards to play.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2018)

terri said:


> He looks more regal without the leash!  What a character he must be.  I love that picture of him at the card table.





Gary A. said:


> I have this suspicion that Princess is getting paw signals, under the table, on which cards to play.



They both cheat.


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

Two lovely images, but for some reason I actually like the first one with the leash on.  The table shot is a cracker too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Two lovely images, but for some reason I actually like the first one with the leash on.  The table shot is a cracker too.



Taking "leading lines" to the extreme!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shot, pity about the lead.....
> ...



I clone out the leashes for my pups.  Although loved the one of yours in this week's vertical challenge.  I'll post my pup photos on FB of the local Nature preserve and usually have at lest 2 or 3 people tell me that leashes are required there.    And my 3 do not know they are dogs.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 18, 2018)

CherylL said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff15 said:
> ...



I got the same response on Facebook.  Busybodies!!!!


----------

